# First Comes Duty is now available



## Droflet (Aug 15, 2016)

Book 2 of my Hope Island Chronicles, First Comes Duty, is out on kindle. Feedback has been encouraging so if you enjoyed my first book, I think you'll love this one. Many thanks to everyone for the amazing support I received for Uncommon Purpose. You guys rock.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 15, 2016)

Good luck with this. Hope it's a success


----------



## Droflet (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, Foxbat. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 15, 2016)

And here are the links: 

First Comes Duty at Amazon UK 
First Comes Duty at Amazon.com


----------



## Droflet (Aug 15, 2016)

Onya, Brian.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 15, 2016)

Best of luck with it, Drof. Hope it does even better than the first.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks HB, and the same to you.


----------



## Juliana (Aug 16, 2016)

Yay! * waves cheerleader pompoms*

Congrats on your new release, Drof, and good luck!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Juliana. You're the best.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, a couple of five star reviews already. Some people read pretty fast, I guess.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks muchly, Ratsy. Early days yet.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm hoping to start it later this week when I finish up with the library book I have to get done! 

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 22, 2016)

Good luck, Drof!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks. guys. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 29, 2016)

Just hit number one on amazon's hot new releases. Probably won't be there for long but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 29, 2016)

WOO-HOO!!!!!!


----------



## Nick B (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll be picking this up when I've got through the couple I'm reading at the moment. Good luck drof


----------



## PJ Strebor (Sep 1, 2016)

Something's not right here. Still at #1 on hot new releases and #20 on space opera. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Dan Jones (Sep 1, 2016)

Good work, mate! I'll pick this up at some point soon and add it to my disconcertingly high To-Be-Read pile


----------



## Juliana (Sep 1, 2016)

PJ Strebor said:


> Something's not right here. Still at #1 on hot new releases and #20 on space opera. Not that I'm complaining.



Woohoo!! Terrific!


----------



## crystal haven (Sep 1, 2016)

Well done! Best of luck with it.


----------



## johnnyjet (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations!  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone. A review, a review, my kingdom for a review.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 4, 2016)

Still holding down the #3 spot on hot new releases. In an ironic twist I was kicked off #2 by Explorations. Good for you, Woodbridge. I can't really complain, can I.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the likes.


----------

